# FWcanada, Marisa Feil review please



## mbprajapati (Apr 21, 2013)

Has anybody retained service of FWcanada immigration firm? The attorny name is Marisa Feil. Please share feedback please.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

They aren't an immigration firm, they are a law firm that specializes in immigration matters.


----------



## mbprajapati (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks colchar for reply.. Did you use their services?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

mbprajapati said:


> Thanks colchar for reply.. Did you use their services?




No, I was born in Canada.


----------



## mbprajapati (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank colchar...
Anybody pls share review.


----------



## newcastle9630 (May 21, 2014)

*FWCanada*

I am in the process of using them now. I am still working with them but so far this appears to be some VERY high pressure sales tactics to for YOU (not them) to gather all of the paperwork to apply for an admission. Give me a few more days to render complete judgment but so far it appears that I just lost a bunch of money for no reason.


----------



## tpothala (Oct 27, 2014)

This is Trinadh. I am thinking of using FW canada. Can you please suggest your exp. with their services? Have they completed in time, what they assured? Thanks in advance.




newcastle9630 said:


> I am in the process of using them now. I am still working with them but so far this appears to be some VERY high pressure sales tactics to for YOU (not them) to gather all of the paperwork to apply for an admission. Give me a few more days to render complete judgment but so far it appears that I just lost a bunch of money for no reason.


----------



## newcastle9630 (May 21, 2014)

To give a fair response this is something you can do yourself if you are willing to do all of the research. What FW Canada is good at is giving you the list of items - available for free from the govt of Canada website -- and processing the application for you. To be clear you will have to write all of the letters and do everything for yourself but if you need someone to verify you are doing everything this could be helpful. You won't interface with Melissa but a para-legal working off a form. Oh -- they will ask for money up front before they tell you this. My advice is to call an individual lawyer first and ask what they recommend. This call should be 10 min and then you can decide. For a TRP this was kind of a waste of money. Not sure what it will take for a visa.


----------



## revised123 (Nov 17, 2014)

newcastle9630, i assume that you are still with fwcanada? How did your application go?


----------



## shahmasood (Jan 12, 2015)

*My experience*

I contacted Marisa Feil back in 2010 the first time from the U.S. She was very prompt in responding to my questions. I came to Montreal Canada to meet with her and her team member/paralegal Aidan. They were very helpful and informative. They encouraged me to apply via legal routes. They were never greedy about money and didn't ask any money upfront. They even told me to take my time to decide on who I select to hire. They possess a wealth of immigration knowledge. They helped me throughout the process. Even though I couldn't make it to the Federal Skilled Worker CAP due to limited seats, they processed my case under arranged employment caregory (still under FSWP). Luckily I got a job in Canada and my paper work was processed under arranged employment. The Senior attorney Marisa and Aidan helped me a lot not only in that process but also in the process of getting me the work visa to work in Canada under NAFTA program. 

I never felt that I am alone and didn't have to consult anyone else. They know the canadian immigration laws very well and are always well-informed. Their fee was also pretty reasonable. Today I am a Permanent Resident of Canada and also a US citizen, and I owe it to FWCanada a lot. I am glad that I came to FWCanada law firm for my case. 

Thank you very much Marisa and Aidan.

If anyone wants to immigrate to Canada by legal means, FWCanada is the right place to get immigration help and expert adivse.

Shahid


----------



## shahmasood (Jan 12, 2015)

*I have used FWCanada*

Yes, I have used FWCanada for arranged employment under FSWP and they were very helpful in providing me the expert help. Today, I am a PR of Canada and I owe it to FWCanada a lot. 

They are great canadian immigration law firm if you want to immigrate to Canada by legal means or need any legal advise.

They are very honest, professional and reasonable. They are the best.

Shahid


----------

